# Alexander Whyte



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 6, 2006)

Alexander Whyte, Scottish Presbyterian divine, was born on January 13, 1837 and died on January 6, 1921. He was a well-known and beloved minister of the gospel and author. He wrote works on Bunyan's _Pilgrim's Progress_, Thomas Goodwin, William Guthrie, Thomas Shepard, George Gillespie, prayer, and on the Westminster Shorter Catechism among other things. On his coffin were inscribed David's words, "'I shall be satisfied when I awake with thy likeness" (Psalm 17:15). More on his life and works can be found here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 29, 2007)

_A Consuming Fire: The Piety of Alexander Whyte_

_An Exposition on the Shorter Catechism_

_Bible Characters: People from the New Testament_

_Lord, Teach Us to Pray_

_Characters in Pilgrim's Progress_

_Characters in the Holy War_


----------



## JM (Apr 4, 2007)

> Jacob Behmen, the greatest of the mystics, and the father of German philosophy, was all his life nothing better than a working shoemaker.


 link


----------

